
Designing for a Beautiful Enterprise - nikunjk
https://medium.com/@ethanjb/designing-for-a-beautiful-enterprise-8b5ce3d25509
======
dozzie
Good luck, but nobody in the enterprises will pay you for beautiful software.
Who chooses the software and who uses it are two very different categories of
people. You'll end up adding things (pleasant, consistent interface) as a
_free_ addon to enterprisey feature sheet, like AD/Lotus integration.

It's quite a lot of effort on its own, but you'll add it for _free_.

